# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB][XSD] Problme lors de la gnration des classes

## charlot44

Bonjour  tous,

Alors mon petit problme en ce temps caniculaire est le suivant : 

J'ai cre un projet sous Eclipse, j'ai un fichier XSD et j'utilise JAXB.
J'effectue la gnration de classe avec JAXB.
Mon problme est que j'ai une erreur dans une classe : 



```

```

J'ai de belles vagues rouges sous IDContextProvider2, et quand je passe la souris dessus, le message d'information est le suivant : 



```

```

Quelqu'un voit-il doit cela peut venir ?? Je suis dans le flou complet.

Merci par avance.

----------


## barbu0055

C tout con mais il faut y penser.

Il faut que tu importe les fichier Jar de jaxb dans ton projet Eclipse :
Project > Properties > Build Path > Add Externals Jars

Je te laisse faire qq recherche dans les jar pour savoir lesquels ajouter

----------


## charlot44

J'ai dj insr tous les jar que j'avais sur jaxb,  savoir : 

- jaxb-api.jar
- jaxb-impl.jar
- jaxb-lib.jar
- jaxb-xjc.jar

Se sont les bibiothques que j'ai eu en tlchargant et installant jwsdp-1.5

Si il y a d'autres bibliothques qui existent et qu'il manque peux-tu me dire ou je peux les trouver ?

----------


## barbu0055

Il y a d autre librairie  ajouter qui sont dans ce que tu as install mais dans un autre rpertoire que jaxb :

jwsdp-1.5/jwsdp-shared/lib/jax-qname.jar
jwsdp-1.5/jwsdp-shared/lib/namespace.jar
jwsdp-1.5/jwsdp-shared/lib/relaxngDatatype.jar

voila avec ca ca devrait suffir, en tout cas chez moi ca marche  ::): 

++

----------


## charlot44

Merci beaucoup ca marche impec maintenant.

Bonne apres midi.

----------

